
Earth's magnetic poles may be getting ready to flip - srlake
https://boingboing.net/2018/01/31/the-earths-magnetic-poles-ma.html
======
basicplus2
"The Earth’s magnetic field protects our planet from dangerous solar and
cosmic rays, like a giant shield. As the poles switch places (or try to), that
shield is weakened; scientists estimate that it could waste away to as little
as a tenth of its usual force. The shield could be compromised for centuries
while the poles move, allowing malevolent radiation closer to the surface of
the planet for that whole time. Already, changes within the Earth have
weakened the field over the South Atlantic so much that satellites exposed to
the resulting radiation have experienced memory failure."

